# Mirror Shot



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I found an oddly shaped concave mirror at work and decided to use it as a prop in a shot with one of my newest watches.

Comments/criticisms welcome as always


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Ace!!









What a great shot,now that should be in the competition


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow, very Salvador Dali







I like it. Really must get myself a new camera so I can get some decent shots!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The results of more playing with the camera and editing program


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very cool Paul,but the original is better IMO


----------

